# Staying with owner-Beautiful boy on PA on Craig's List!



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

. Here is his picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try sending them contact for Golden rescue for the area. YOu can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor guy...he just looks so sad.  Hopefully this is a lesson for you parents out there...a golden is a life time commitment...it's not a toy for your kids!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I sent the poster the info for Delaware Valley Golden Retirever Resue. 
Lets see what happens. I wish I was ready for a 2nd dog. This dog is only @2 hrs from me so I can help if anyone is interested. I am in Northern NJ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

My parents are trying to get him. They're ready for another dog (since Cooper passed in February) They sent an email - was told he was still available yesterday, but no follow up from the owner. They're still trying. They sent another lengthy email today describing all the fun things this guy would get to do and what a great life he would have. Cross your fingers.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> I sent the poster the info for Delaware Valley Golden Retirever Resue.
> Lets see what happens. I wish I was ready for a 2nd dog. This dog is only @2 hrs from me so I can help if anyone is interested. I am in Northern NJ
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in Northern Jersey as well. Boy it is tempting....Ollie only 4.5 months tho. Sigh


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowGolden said:


> My parents are trying to get him. They sent an email - was told he was still available yesterday, but no follow up from the owner. They're still trying. Cross your fingers.


Fingers crossed! Keep us posted




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Winniesmom said:


> Fingers crossed! Keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - if the owner responds to you at all - let me know. We're wondering if my parents are too far (really only 45 minutes away) and if they want to do a home visit, they're thinking it's too far.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im praying your parents are able to get this lil guy and give him the home he deserves..... Good Luck.... Such a sweetie.....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks - if the owner responds to you at all - let me know. We're wondering if my parents are too far (really only 45 minutes away) and if they want to do a home visit, they're thinking it's too far.


Good looking boy. Not to far from my neck of the woods........

Good Luck !!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Well - it's been 24 hours since my parents heard anything from the owners. They're disappointed. I keep trying to tell them that when the time is right, we will find them the perfect dog for them to give a forever home to and spoil rotten.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Shadow, please don't give up hope, the ad is still up as of a minute ago!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We've been in touch with the owner again - she seems to like my parents and think they can provide an ideal home for this guy. They said they'll be in touch. Back to crossing fingers - and I told Shadow to cross his paws!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

ShadowGolden said:


> We've been in touch with the owner again - she seems to like my parents and think they can provide an ideal home for this guy. They said they'll be in touch. Back to crossing fingers - and I told Shadow to cross his paws!


The ad is down which might be a good sign that they are thinking they have a home for him (you). Praying you get him.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Fingers crossed. Praying it worries out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Back to waiting again. Nothing since last night when they said my parents would be an ideal situation. My poor parents - the waiting is driving them nuts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Any news? I'm hoping your parents can get him.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Any news yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing since Friday night. Not sure if the family is reconsidering - or what. My parents are very disappointed right now. They really want to get a new golden. I'm going to have them follow up today.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

The owner just got back to my parents and said they decided to keep the dog. I hope it works out for the best. My parents are crushed. Onto finding them a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this update.

There's a special dog waiting for your parents.

Best of luck.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I guess it just wasn't the right dog then...there's one out there somewhere with a little twinkle in his/her eye just patiently waiting to be found.


Pete & Woody


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Well I guess it just wasn't the right dog then...there's one out there somewhere with a little twinkle in his/her eye just patiently waiting to be found.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody





CAROLINA MOM said:


> So sorry to hear this update.
> 
> There's a special dog waiting for your parents.
> 
> Best of luck.


Happened sooner than we thought! Another CL ad and a different dog named Leo is already at home with my parents. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/197682-meet-leo.html#post3061826


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations. That is wonderful news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

